# Timid rat



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

So my newest rat, Jet, is driving me crazy. I got her and Blanche at the same time in January. She won't come out of the cage with the other girls for free range time. Instead she follows them to the edge of the cage and peers out at them like she wants to follow, but can't get up the courage. She then retreats farther back into the cage. I don't want her to remain inside so I have to drag her out. She holds on for dear life to anything she can get hold of, and of course she drags that out with her...bedding, hammocks, toys, igloos, etc.
If I let her go she flies back to the cage. Or she will head to my desk and climb into one of the closed drawers and hide until I have to open the drawer to get her to come out.
I have done the immersion routine a number of times. Even now I put her in my rat shirt and sit in the bathtub. The other girls come and play in the tub too, but the moment Jet can get to the edge of the tub she scarpers back to the cage.
She is happy when the cage doors are closed. She sits by the bars and acts like a normal rat until the doors are opened. Then she becomes timid. She does not seem at all frightened of me necessarily, it just seems to be everything else.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

No luck with Jet. I am very disappointed in her lack of courage. I am tempted to give her away to a more patient rat owner. I mean what is the point in owning any pet that is terrified to leave the cage? *sigh*


----------



## Nathan4d (Feb 17, 2013)

Don't give up! Might be worth trying the treat side of it. Or maybe keep the cage open for a few hours if it's safe and give her time to come out on her own. Basically let her work up the courage. If she comes near the front give her a treat 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

Ohh, this is actually one of my concerns.. (or well, rather, a potential concern). Can you post what you have and have not attempted in detail? Might help shed some light for more experienced posters to comment on


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

I have a very timid rat as well, I just leave the cage door open until she decides that it is unfair that her sister is getting all the treats and she eventually comes out, so I just keep trying to coax her until she is ready. I just let her go at her own pace


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Well today I opened the cage as usual and I was sitting on the floor over by the patio doors with Blanche and Zelda as they watched the rain drops falling on the patio. Suddenly I jumped as I felt a touch on my butt. I looked around and it was Jet! I was so astounded I didn't know what to do. She had made the perilous trek from the cage all the way across the apartment to be with the rest of us. I am still amazed. Then she proceeded to actually climb around on my lap and the couch and just started acting like a ratty should act.
It happened to be bath day and after immersing the girls in the tub, Jet actually stayed willingly in the bathroom after her bath and even checked out the sides of the tub while I was washing cage toys and levels. 
Am not sure what to make of this sudden transformation. I will post more later if this actually continues, or if I was dreaming it all


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

The transformation seems to be reality. Jet Is adventurous again today, she didn't hide In my desk drawers once. It Is almost like owning two rats and waking up one morning to discover all along you had three. I bought her and Jet on Jan. 6, 2013, so It took 16 months and 16 days for her to become an actual member of my little family


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

It took 16 months?! Their little lifespan is already more than half over by that time >.< I'm having difficulties with Algae being incredibly skittish/scared and checked this thread to see if there were any updates. Glad to know Jet's come to trust you  How did you go about handling her? Any advice? I leave both doors of my CN open during the daytime while I go about my own business because I know Algae's too afraid to come out and sleeps in her critter space pod all the time instead.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Your Algae must be kin to my little Jet. Constant forced love and attention is what finally did it. I would extract Jet from the cage much to her fear. I would pop her into my hoodie and insist she remain there for at least several minutes before I myself put her back in her safe house in the cage. Maybe the fact that it was me that was extracting her and then putting her back inside is what made her realize that life was better out here with me and the other girls. I was honestly about to create an add to give her away last week, or see if some other rat owners on this site who live near me wanted her. Now after so long, I am ecstatic at her apparent transformation.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't really think it was me she distrusted as she has always been cool with me; it was just the idea of the greater apartment environment that seemed to dissuade her.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm doing a happy dance at all this. YAY!


----------



## Emi (Feb 25, 2014)

I have the exact same problem with my rat, Belle! She wont leave the cage but peers out at her sisters. She is so much happier in her cage and absolutely fears me and being outside of it. I was considering giving her away, too, but I am also determined to change her. Maybe I should hang around the cage more that way she's in her comfort zone but I'm also there socializing.


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

Alas, I believe it's me that Algae is afraid of


----------

